

Veeder – Google Reader, News, Weather and Trends. Android KitKat Transparent UI - veeder
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.veeder.world

======
veeder
Let me know what you guys think. Reviews, feedbacks, suggestions and requests
are always welcomed. Thanks for reading.

